

Ask HN: Please review my product developed in free time - haidrali

I am a full stack developer and developed a product Tweelerts in my free time. It let you subscribe for any location and sends you notification as soon as someone tweets around that area. I have launched beta version of the app. I really need some good feedback about UI&#x2F;UX, User Experience and product enhancement. Please review it<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tweelerts.com&#x2F;
======
sjs382
Please stop spamming this.

You've posted about it three times in the past 4 days, and 5 times in the last
25.

Only one of those posts contained anything different: a post asking for advice
about an obvious trademark & copyright violation w/r/t your logo. Advice which
you seem to have ignored, so far.

